# boat report



## rockhead (Nov 6, 2002)

I was fortunate enought to get an invitation to go night fishing on my pals boat on monday the 17 th of November. My bud assumed the bite would be on so we both brought our girlfriends along, we fished the cbbt small boat channel, and the fish were firing, we figured between the 4 of us we released at least 65 fish, and kept 8,although we never got one over 5-6 lbs, but it was a hit or fish on every cast the whole time out there.just plain silly fishin, especially w/ the amount of time i spend shore fishin for one or two. The girls were true beginners so it was great to see them tuggin at a strugglin striper, after two hours we all had sore wrist so we sat (at anchor) and put back a couple of cold brews, all the while the fish were breaking within feet of the boat, the girls got cold so we headed in, ...dont get to do much night/boat fishin, but it was truly an experience to remember.....


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

rockhead, good report, glad ya got into some fish.


----------

